# Dental nurse sponsorship



## Theresa (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I am new here and happy for any response =)
I am currently on my seconed workingholiday visa here in Australia. In Darwin I found a job as a dental nurse, a few month ago. But with my visa I am just allowed to stay with this employer for 6 month.
So I heard about the opportunity to get a sponsor visa.
In Germany I did my dental nurse apprenticeship over 3 years. Worked as a qualified dental nurse for one year and then got my higher education as a prohylaxis assistant, which is compareable to Hygienist. And worked as that for an other 3 years, all within the same company, so in total 7 years experience
I know that I am not allowed to work as a Hygienist here in Australia, but could I get a sponsor visa with normal dental nursing? And what do you thing how hard is that without the certificate III ?

Thanks in advance,
Theresa


----------

